# Green  Caterpillar



## wolfess

This little guy decided to do some posing today. Does anyone know what kind he is?


----------



## leo

I can't ID that one, but I can tell you nice work on the pics


----------



## Smokey

Very crisp image


----------



## rip18

Neat shots!  Looks like a luna moth caterpillar!  Great find & really colorful shots!


----------



## Hoss

Good series of shots.  Thanks for sharing them.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313

I love that color. Very nice.


----------

